# Cresty neck?



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Unless you are planning to show her, I wouldn't worry about it. It's not affecting her health - although she still looks fairly fleshy. Some more trimming down may help. I can see in the second picture you posted that she has fat-deposits at her tail head which suggests she may still be chuckier than you may think.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

she still seems a bit chunky, more exercise to build muscle will help trim her down. I wouldn't sweat her neck though unless you are going to show, it's uncomfortable for the horse. Plus she will just look awkward if her neck is toned and thin and the rest of her is a bit fleshy. She's not obese by any means, but I think more muscle will help her burn off some of the excess fat.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you had her thyroid levels checked?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that she is still fairly...plump LOL. Some more trimming down would help quite a bit. However, some horses are naturally more prone to being cresty, depending on their breeding.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

She looks insulin resistant to me. Obviously can't diagnose that over the Internet from a couple of photos, but I would definitely discuss it with your vet.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ditto others. She's still quite overweight, and while she'll likely never lose the crest (and you shouldn't sweat her neck or anything like that), it does predispose her to things like equine metabolic syndrome. I'd talk to a vet about a specialized treatment/feed/exercise plan for your horse.


----------



## achilyse (Aug 30, 2011)

She is a chunky monkey, I know. We're working with her to get her conditioned and have her up to 2 hour trail rides without sweating or blowing hard. We have cut back on her feed and a vet did examine her, but I will take your advice and have him take another look at her. She's the sweetest thing, we just want her to be happy and healthy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ditto me too. with the butt pillows and such. However, she is really a nicely built horse. Good conformation and when she slims down and tones up, she is going to knock 'em dead.


----------



## equinesalways (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely get your vet involved and talk over your feeding program, insulin resistant or not. IR, hypertheroidism, and similar metobolic issues are common and it's just figuring out how to manage it best. A Magnesium supplement, like Quiessence is often used for cresty-necked horses.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is a drop dead gorgeous mare but she really needs a blood panel etc. to determine her thyroid levels and so forth. If she has what her body says she has (insulin reistance, thyroid level issues, even cushings and so forth) lack of treatment could lead to founder. 

Get the vet out and let us know what the test results are. She is really lovely and worth the effort of treatment if the results turn out to be what we have guessed here!!!


----------

